# Santa Barbara Sunrise



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

That is one of the nicest photo's I've seen in a long time.

Breathtaking.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I miss the Santa Barbra area.
Even the Zoo has a water view in Santa Barbra.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Stunning shot, Jon!


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

Great picture!!! Well done!


----------

